# Cost of Custom boxes?



## Royaltee10 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Im starting up a crewneck/t-shirt company and im looking into investing in custom packaging, mainly boxes. Does anyone have an idea on how much it would cost to get 100 boxes? Any good sites for custom boxes? 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you see these threads?: T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends on the size and type of the box. The artwork placement, etc. 100 would probably be quite expensive.


----------

